# Sierra Nevada In Perth



## Guest Lurker (27/10/05)

Saw in the neswletter from the International Beer Shop in Perth that they have brought in Sierra Nevada beers. The only one currently on the website is Sierra Nevada Pale Ale at the sum of $8.50 for a 350 ml bottle! But they may not have updated the website, the pale ale wasnt there yesterday.

Update - rang them, they only have the pale ale, it sold out within minutes of hitting the shelves, none left! Its imported from the UK not from the US.

http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/pr...?product_id=580


----------



## T.D. (27/10/05)

I would probably pay $8.50 for one bottle, once, just so I could try this beer. It has quite a reputation - basically the APA that all others seem to be compared against.

Hopefully some "bright spark" in the liquor business here in NSW decides to import it. Sounds like a total no-brainer for any liquor store - $8.50 a bottle and there's clearly plenty of demand out there!


----------



## sinkas (27/10/05)

It is $5.99 at BWS at Alfred cove, where they are having a tasting tomorrow...


----------



## Goat (27/10/05)

tasting ?!


----------



## big d (27/10/05)

IBS
sierra nevada pale ale ?
im there next month for a quick perusal if i can find time.  (5 odd days)

cheers
big d


----------



## Jazman (27/10/05)

snpa is a nice beer i was lucky some one bought me one form the usa


----------



## johnno (27/10/05)

Well I have to say that $8.50 for a 350ml stubby of any beer is an outrageous price to pay.

I'll just stick to homebrewing.


johnno


----------



## vlbaby (27/10/05)

I tried some sierra nevada pale ale whilst i was in the states, and i wouldnt say it was really special. Although I must admit i'm not a huge fan of an APA.

vlbaby.


----------



## big d (27/10/05)

very true johnno but as a one off to no what its like then i would cough up the money.just would hope it has travelled reasonably well.then again it would be far better to try it from the tap.

cheers
big d


----------



## NRB (27/10/05)

I tried one yesterday and loved it. It's a great session beer and for my palate a much nicer drop than Little Creatures. I've always found little creatures too grassy/harshly hopped.


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/10/05)

big d said:


> IBS
> sierra nevada pale ale ?
> im there next month for a quick perusal if i can find time.  (5 odd days)
> 
> ...



Big D - fancy a beer? I am in Indonesia 5 to 13 Nov but will be in perth after that. Unless you are still pouring the concrete floor on your shed, in that case I am busy.


----------



## sinkas (27/10/05)

Sorry i the tasting is on saturday, 70+Beers, but Im sick of promoting it


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/10/05)

Jeez, when you consider I was paying $5.99 US (that's about $8.00 in our currency) for a six pack of SNPA in Alaska it seems excessive to charge $8.50 for a single bottle. :blink: 

Still reckon it's a beer worth trying though.

C&B
TDA


----------



## MAH (28/10/05)

Was over in Hong Kong a few months ago and was able to buy SNPA in the supermarket for about $3AUS per bottle. 

It's a nice beer, but I personally thought LCPA is better (maybe because we get it in better condition). It's certainly worth trying, and I reckon it would be better fresh off tap, but $8.50 for a beer that's been shipped to England, then shipped to Australia? We shouldn't take crap like this from retailers. If you pay those prices, it just encourages them to be be even bigger theiving bastards.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## big d (28/10/05)

Big D - fancy a beer? I am in Indonesia 5 to 13 Nov but will be in perth after that. Unless you are still pouring the concrete floor on your shed, in that case I am busy.
[post="86178"][/post]​[/quote]


would love to catch up for a beer gl.will be in perth around the 21st to the 25th nov.shed slab was poured last visit.this time its the house going up.

cheers
big d


----------



## Goat (28/10/05)

Can you stretch it over a weekend Dave? 

It could even be a brew day....


----------



## mikem108 (28/10/05)

Anyone tried the Matilda Bay Alpha Ale? I reckon its a ripper

Is it close to SNPA?


----------



## big d (28/10/05)

would love to goat but could only manage a week off work.


----------



## Goat (28/10/05)

Oh well - I'm sure a few quiet ones will suffice


----------



## beersom (29/10/05)

MAH said:


> We shouldn't take crap like this from retailers. If you pay those prices, it just encourages them to be be even bigger theiving bastards.
> 
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="86246"][/post]​




Don't blame the retailer, they can only charge based on what they pay for it and with a (generally) standard %based mark up. Of course before it gets to the retailer it goes through a distributor and importer and each of these has to make money.

SNPA sounds like an un-official import (coming via UK) so that just compounds the costs, I dare say that if it was coming in via the US in large (1000+ cases) quantities we may be paying more like 20-25 a 6 pack.

And for my money i will stick with LC or homebrew.... snpa is VERY good but.....


----------



## sosman (29/10/05)

johnno said:


> Well I have to say that $8.50 for a 350ml stubby of any beer is an outrageous price to pay.
> 
> I'll just stick to homebrewing.
> [post="86157"][/post]​


Johnno - you should have been at the Melbourne Brewers club meeting last Wednesday. "Beer of the Month" was APA and we had SNPA as well as the BOS from the aussie championships as well as little creatures.

You would have had to tip in $3 but man, it was worth it.


----------



## NRB (29/10/05)

I missed out on the BOS, but Mark's assured me he'll bring one of his last 2 bottles to the next meeting for me to try.



mikem108 said:


> Anyone tried the Matilda Bay Alpha Ale? I reckon its a ripper
> 
> Is it close to SNPA?



They're nothing like each other. MBAA is a rather bitter drop, and is more like an IPA to my palate. SNPA isn't. Flavours are distinctly different too, but I've never done a back-to-back tasting.


----------



## ant (31/10/05)

FWIW, BWS Alfred Cove is also out of SNPA - I went in Fri arvo and it had been all gone for days, however was told it should only be "a couple of weeks" before it's back in again.  

At worst case however, I'm on my 'moon Dec-Jan through US and Canada, so am planning a trip up to Chico CA to visit SN in person, and take a swig from the proverbial horses watertrough. From the assorted voices of experience on the board, has anyone got some "must drink" highlights through the US, either micros or pubs?


----------



## Malnourished (31/10/05)

ant said:


> From the assorted voices of experience on the board, has anyone got some "must drink" highlights through the US, either micros or pubs?
> [post="87204"][/post]​


1. You're a lucky bastard and I'm jealous.
2. Where abouts in the US? Most major cities seem to have one or two (or more) must-see places, except perhaps in the south (and Utah obviously.)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/10/05)

ant, if you make it to Seattle I can thoroughly recommend Pikes Brewery in the Pikes Market Place 

http://www.merchantduvin.com/pages/3_pike_brewing/

and Elysian Brewing in Capitol Hill

http://www.elysianbrewing.com/

Also have a look at this website for a good selection of Pacific Northwest Pubs and Breweries

http://www.nwbrewpage.com/

Lucky bastard indeed.

C&B
TDA


----------



## ant (31/10/05)

1. Well, yeah, it cost me a wedding to get a 'moon that included fair chunks of beer research. And tickets to a Broadway show while away... and I'm sure some significant shopping...

2. Known stops at this point include the following, but trip is long enough to be flexible  

Hawaii, LA, (likely San Diego?), Vegas, San Fran, Seattle, Vancouver and about everywhere that's anywhere thru BC, Miami, Washington, LA, Boston. There's a few flight legs, and a fair bit of driving, so anywhere on the way is probably fair game...

I'm probably more of an ale than a lager fan, but keen to try just about anything... steam beers, Am Browns... and without needing really to be said, the pales. Just looking for places folks might have been too and really enjoyed, or have heard lots of good stuff about and are looking forward to going to.


----------



## Trent (31/10/05)

Ant
You are in luck (as if ya needed to be told that). There arent too many lagers coming out of the 1396 US micros (as quoted in July/Aug Zymurgy), most of them are ales. There isnt any micro's in LA, I hate the place anyway, so I would probably steer clear of it, but if ya find yaself there, the Library Alehouse in Venice Beach has a few (29 from memory) good beers on tap, including delirium tremens I think, and Father's Office in Santa Monica has a REALLY good selection, including Russian Imperial Stout (Old Rasputin), Double IPA's (Pliny the Elder), Chimay, Hoegaarden, that sort of thing, all on tap. About 50 taps all up, and not one is Bud/Coors/Miller! San Diego has quite a few good spots to hit, including Alesmith, Stone, Ballast Point and Pizza Port. Doc did some pretty solid reasearch and found just about every brewery worth visiting in SD! And besides, it is much nicer than LA, in my opinion. But when in SoCal, do as the romans do and get a car. Public transport there sucks. San Fran, however, has really good pubnlic transport, and is a great city all round. I enjoyed the couple of Lost Coast Breweries beers that I had (north Cal), and there are plenty of beers to choose from. In BC, I found that hands down the best brewer is a guy by the name of Matt Phillips, of Phillips Brewing. He doesnt have a tasting room, but I called him up and he let me come to the brewery and he gave me a schooner of his excellent Espresso Stout, and showed me round. He has a double chocolate porter called Longboat, and he has one of the best double IPA's I have ever had, called Amnesiac. They are only available in Longnecks, but are cheaper than most of the other beers available - go figure. He is on the Island, in Victoria. The Canoe Club and Spinnakers make some really nice beers there too. If ya make it to the Okanagan Valley, Tree make a really nice APA, very hoppy, and Cannery Brewing make a delicious blackberry porter. If ya want any more beer info, feel free to PM me, but I am sure plenty of others have very good advice to give, so that is my "don't miss" list. 
Enjoy yaself, and take plenty of pics for us poor buggers back here.
Trent


----------



## Malnourished (31/10/05)

ant said:


> Hawaii, LA, (likely San Diego?), Vegas, San Fran, Seattle, Vancouver and about everywhere that's anywhere thru BC, Miami, Washington, LA, Boston. There's a few flight legs, and a fair bit of driving, so anywhere on the way is probably fair game...
> [post="87213"][/post]​


(NB I've never been to any of these places but they're all places I daydream about on a regular basis.)

From all reports San Diego is beer nirvana and Trent seems to have covered a lot of it. O'Brien's is supposed to be very good, as is Stuffed Sandwich and Lucky Baldwin's (I think the last two are more like south LA than San Diego though.)

Seattle - Big Time is at the top of my list. Bottleworks is supposed to be a great bottle shop. I sent a friend there and she came back with some great stuff.

San Francisco - Toronado

Washington, DC - The Brickskeller.


----------



## sosman (31/10/05)

ant said:


> FWIW, BWS Alfred Cove is also out of SNPA - I went in Fri arvo and it had been all gone for days, however was told it should only be "a couple of weeks" before it's back in again.
> 
> At worst case however, I'm on my 'moon Dec-Jan through US and Canada, so am planning a trip up to Chico CA to visit SN in person, and take a swig from the proverbial horses watertrough. From the assorted voices of experience on the board, has anyone got some "must drink" highlights through the US, either micros or pubs?
> [post="87204"][/post]​


The brickskeller in washington DC is most excellent for its range of beer.





And no, I don't think XXXX is actually on the list.


----------



## sosman (31/10/05)

ant said:


> Hawaii, LA, (likely San Diego?), Vegas, San Fran, Seattle, Vancouver and about everywhere that's anywhere thru BC, Miami, Washington, LA, Boston. There's a few flight legs, and a fair bit of driving, so anywhere on the way is probably fair game...
> [post="87213"][/post]​


Boston has quite a few microbreweries. One I dropped in on was the Rock Bottom - each of these has a different list of beer, apparently the brewer has a fair bit of say.

If you drop in at the Braintree Rock Bottom, say hello to Scott - he brews a very nice drop and he was very generous with me re tasting various brews.


----------



## sosman (31/10/05)

Oh yes and there were two bottles of SNPA left at Purvis in Mont Albert when I was there this afternoon. More coming in "in November".


----------



## ant (31/10/05)

Gents, thanks for the tips to date, I appreciate it. So much beer and so little time means sacrifices must be made, and it would be great to be able to cherry-pick the finest on both coasts! :beer: 

*Disembodied internet voices of experience come through with the goods once again*


----------



## Jim - Perth (31/10/05)

I aim to brew one of TWOC's Sierra Nevada's this weekend - I hope it shapes up to the real thing.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (31/10/05)

Anyone tried the Matilda Bay Alpha Ale? I reckon its a ripper

Is it close to SNPA? 



Mikem
Yeah, i tried it at a mates 40th last Sat.
I had already had a skin full, but yep a bloody nice drop !
Will get some this week from Liquor on Parade ( Kingsford Syd )

cheers


----------

